

Ask HN: What is the best way to find web development freelance clients? - rayalez

Everybody here is saying that bidding websites like oDesk and such are bad, and that successful freelancers find clients via their network.
I am only getting started and don&#x27;t have a network yet - what is the best way for me to find clients? What is the best alternative to bidding websites? Cold emailing? Using SEO to drive traffic to my website(seems very long term)? What are the other options?
======
keslert
I'm the founder of FreelanceInbox.com, you can sign up for the service and it
will help you in finding potential jobs. You still have to do all of the work
landing the job, but it will at least help you to know who is looking for
freelancers.

